# New Kadee design



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There has already been a post on the new G kadee,but at the national show last week I saw a sample of the yet to be released #1 coupler. What he showed me was the equivilant of the existing 820. Looks pretty much like the new G coupler. Not sure sure when they will be released. Just an FYI.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw the new remote uncoupling working, it was very nice. My only complaint was that a battery was required to run the small motor to open the coupler, even if someone was on track power. I'm sure some folks are smart enough to convert it though if they want. I think the remote uncoupling will be a big hit. If I had an operations setup it would be a must have. If I recall correctly it will be available in January. I didn't get a price but from the hemming and hawing I take it that it won't be cheap.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, apparently they feel more comfortable with an independent system. I'd like a price too, but my understanding is that they are still working out final pricing with suppliers, so the hemming and hawing is not really their fault. 

I would like just the mechanism and to control it from DCC. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Greg wants his cake and eat it also.







Then the price goes up. Later RJD


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I too checked with KD at the show last week about the new #1 coupler. The fella there called the production department and had a lengthy conversation and they decided; probably the first of the year at abot 8-9 bucks a pair. We will see.
Later
Rick


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 
Does the new version have the metal knuckle like the later 820s ???
Tnx, Paul R...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,
Actually I didn't notice if the knuckle was metal or plactic. Maybe Rick did.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,
I didn't actually see the prototype just talked to the rep.


I have been talking about the new #1 coupler style with the hidden spring like they recently introduced in the G scale size. 
I think there is some mixup on this thread with the new "electric uncoupling system" coupler they are going to introduce.
Later
Rick


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to send "Sam" at Kadee a query on it, here is his answer..

Hello Mr. Rose,

No it will have a plastic knuckle. The older styles plastic knuckle was 
weaker and softened in high heat and that why we started to use the metal 
knuckle. The new knuckle's design is much stronger than the older plastic 
knuckle so we have no need to use a metal knuckle.

Sam Clarke
Kadee Quality Products


Happy to hear it, didn't care much for the metal one myself...
Paul R...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, the plastic is slipperier and more moisture resistant. 

Greg


----------

